# Lelit Anna



## ImperialJohn (Oct 25, 2020)

Is the Lelit Anna a good machine for making a variety of different espresso from light roast to dark?

Also, I noticed there are a few different types of Anna machines. What is the difference between the different model numbers?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ImperialJohn said:


> Is the Lelit Anna a good machine for making a variety of different espresso from light roast to dark?
> 
> Also, I noticed there are a few different types of Anna machines. What is the difference between the different model numbers?


 Can it make coffee from light to dark roast? Yes. Will it be able to extract the best of a light roast? No. Will you be able to make good coffee with light roasts? Yes, to an extent.

light roasts are notoriously difficult to be extracted properly. Pre-infusion profiles based on pressure, flow and bloom, as well as overall profile based on flow and/or pressure (I.e: variable during the shot extraction) as well as precise control of temperature of the water hitting the puck helps. You'll be talking a lot more than the value of the Anna, in order to get a machine which has some of that sort of functionality around profiles.

as for the difference of the machines&#8230;

https://espresso.lelit.com/products#family-1


----------



## ImperialJohn (Oct 25, 2020)

Which machines do you think are good for light roast and can do all that fairly well? Which models and prices are we going to be talking about?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ImperialJohn said:


> Which machines do you think are good for light roast and can do all that fairly well? Which models and prices are we going to be talking about?


 Well&#8230; that's the million dollar question. Unfortunately, I'm not the best person to answer, as I can only comment on the machines I had. 😊

on your previous post:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/60620-what-espresso-machine-should-i-get/?do=embed&comment=847057&embedComment=847057&embedDo=findComment

You said your roast your beans and have a blade grinder.

so, let me ask you this question (same as that post)&#8230;

what do *you *regard as light roasted coffee? Could you give us some examples, like coffee origin, processing and the name of the roaster? That would give us a better idea of what you are after. Tell us what blows you away, what your favourite roaster is. That will help.

needless to say&#8230; in order to get the best out of light roasts&#8230; you'll also need a good grinder. Some swear that a big, flat bur grinder helps compared to conicals.


----------

